# Likes /dislikes list for the 2nd reaper 2015



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's where to post your likes, dislikes...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Almost finished with the first one looking forward to the second reaper as well. get lots of ideas for my haunt while doing these. Helps to think outside the box and get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Ooooooooooh


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Yep, you belong over here too


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Note: This has been modified but check for updates.

Thank you in advance Reaper. Please don't stress because I am easy to please and will love anything that you buy or make for me. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought is perfectly fine. Also I am fine with just one gift if you desire since I seem to be running out of room to display things indoors, but if you prefer to send a selection of things, that is fine too. Don't let me ruin your fun.

This year for Halloween I will hammock camping (sleeping in a hammock under a tarp with a group of likeminded individuals) for Halloween weekend so some specific ideas would be:
• Decorations that could be strung between trees such as a skeleton, werewolf, or other ghoul moldering away in a hammock
• Sleeping vampire bats that could be attached to tree branches or flying bats
• Battery operated or solar operated lights of any kind. Some light up eyes could be fun.
• Luminaries
• Scary versions or ominous looking animals that would be normally found in the woods that could be set around my campsite. I envision owls, bats, wolves, snakes, crows, spiders, toads, foxes, squirrels, raccoons, bobcats, bears, or even gators since it is a swampy area.
• A scary face or two to attach to a tree to make it look like a haunted tree. Since it is a state park, the face parts would have to attach by dark string wrapped around the tree, no nails.
• A ghost story suitable in length for reading aloud around a campfire. Something from your locale would be fun. Feel free to even write one yourself.

For non-camping ideas I have added the below.

Tips to help out my reaper: 

This year I will be doing a graveyard for the second time. I really needed a spot or flood light last year since my border of candle lanterns on hooks was pitifully inadequate. 

I am hoping someday to come across the discontinued dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes.

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 4 x 6 & 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing much to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists mostly of unlabeled bottles. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Wolves, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice. I seem to be especially fond of ravens lately.

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Skeletons, Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Haunted Mansions, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes, creepy plants

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

I have noticed in my house that the darker shades of orange or burnt orange look better than true bright orange which seems to clash. Also, brass, copper or gold goes better in my house than silver or pewter. My style is more traditional so ultra modern does not fit well either. I have never found any Halloween hand towels that would look good in the guest bath, so I remain on the look-out for ones that are predominately cream that would not clash with the bold stripes of burgundy and green on the wallpaper that I never got around to replacing.

Not that I need a tablecloth, but I am a sucker for dishes & table linens, so I thought that I would add that my kitchen table takes a 70" round. My dining room table takes the 60" x 84" size and either oval or rectangle works. I already have black spiderweb lace cloths.

Random gift suggestions of things I wouldn't mind:
Home Goods had some heavily carved pillar candles, black with bats all over and orange with pumpkins all over. 
A container decorated for Halloween that I could keep my Secret Reaper or Card Exchange supplies in (packing tape, scissors, sharpies, glue sticks, postage stamps etc.) I picked up a cigar box to do this, but it was not big enough to hold a standard size greeting card, so it is back to the drawing board.
A mat for the kitchen in front of the sink
I used up the liquid soap in a ghost shaped pump bottle that I had so I could use another
Pot holders are always good since I never seem to have one when I need one
A fire and ice spotlight, green or purple
One of those fake frog, alligator head, or fish skeletons or even the small rat or the bat
The Walking Dead DVD's any season except 4 which I have
Dollar tree items: skeleton serving tong hands, graveyard fencing with the spiders not the gargoyles so that it will match what I already have, graveyard fencing that is two stakes with a chain in between, Halloween village people or trees (I have the houses)


Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity, make noise, & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning) otherwise I would like them
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items
Annalee brand figurines
shot glasses
Can't currently use pieced earrings

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper! Please realize that I really will like anything that you give me. I have tried to make my list extensive so that you have plenty of ideas. If I have listed any items that are over $20, it is not because I expect you to get them, but you never know what kind of crazy deals you will come across at a yard sale or with a coupon, or you may see something elsewhere that is similar in style. Also, don't feel constrained by my list, if you want to send something that I didn't even think of, that is perfectly fine.

I have barely started pinterest, but maybe it will help a little to see what I found interesting enough to pin. I will try to add to it soon.

https://www.pinterest.com/candycreature/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need to get my list here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't forget to message me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need every one to post here


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still working on my list,


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you in advance Reaper! I will love anything you send.
Our theme is Disney villains/ nightmare before Christmas. Each room is decorated for a separate villain.
We are doing, Ursula (underwater theme) Dr facilier from princess and the frog( voodoo) Cruella de Vil 
The witch from Snow White ( witches kitchen) and our biggest room will be nightmare before Christmas 
If you think of something original to go with these rooms I would love it

Likes-
Burlap or old gunny sacks to make a life size oggie boogie
Glow in the dark paint
Animal skeletons (fake)
Moss
Potion bottles, creepy labels
Fake apples to make poison apples
Any witch items for my kitchen, would love some signs to hang
Spell book
Anything having to do with nightmare before christmas
We decorate a Halloween tree, would love any Halloween ornaments
Dalmatian print blankets or fabric I can use in Cruella de vil's room
Stuffed Dalmatians
Plastic bugs
Bats, crows
Owls, owls, owls, I LOVE them in any form, they stay up year round
I love to burn candles, pumpkin and apple are my favorite scents ( don't care for the sickly sweet scents) 
I love to bake and can always use baking supplies, cupcake wrappers, cake toppers 
Serving plates are always welcome, I love things with skulls or pumpkins, or owls
Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome. 
Nightmare before Christmas snow globes

Dislikes- 
No countryish Halloween items
I have lots of spiderwebs

I have a 8 year old son and a 2 year old daughter, past reapers have asked about kids. They would love anything if you felt inclined to include something for them.

Here is my Pinterest if you need anymore ideas of my style https://www.pinterest.com/HauntingOwl143/

I will keep adding as I think of things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be by the other thread


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, but I do throw a Halloween dinner/party every year. I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!

I have a small dog & several (6) cats. No kids yet, unless you count the husband! LOL

Now, on to the likes/dislikes:

Likes
Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Blow molds (have none – would love to start a collection!)
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments (finally got a Halloween tree last year, so my poor little tree is quite bare)
 Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Psychobilly/Day of the Dead- looking items
Tombstones
Coffins
Halloween earrings
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys and/or dog toys
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted or sewn – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)
I’d love to add a kitchen witch to my house! My kitchen colors are green and yellow.
Battery-powered LED taper candles (I got a candelabra on clearance last year, & I don’t want wax all over it - but not in black, please, as the candelabra itself is black)

Dislikes
Clowns
Zombie stuff
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
skeleton animals (cats/dogs) (sorry, too painful, as I’ve lost a few pets over the years)
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Can’t Use (probably ‘cause I have lots of them already)
Fuzzy socks
Halloween music
Horror novels
Wax candles/holders
Halloween towels
Halloween cookie cutters

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Likes:

Cemetery theme 
Skulls
Undead animals 
Vampires
Potion bottles
Wall prints 
Ornate picture frames
Spiderweb covered items. 
Tombstones 
Nightmare Before Christmas 

Dislikes 
Disney themed Halloween 
Cheesy decorations 
Aliens
Fall decorations


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I STILL need to get mine done..


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you my dear reaper for taking the time out your busy schedule to send something my way!! Please don't stress, anything you send will be truly appreciated!

Likes: I absolutely love the gothic creepy look. The creepier the better. I am obsessed with vampires, skeletons, spiders, voodoo, bones, bats, rats, tombstones and cemetery stuff. I love the homemade PVC candles (all shapes/sizes). I do prefer the LED candles instead of wax though (as much as I like candles, I've had too many times where people knock them over and spill the wax over my floor). Homemade items are awesome and truly appreciated (especially because I am not as crafty as other people in this group). You can never have too much creepy cloth. I do have an awesome voodoo alter (thanks to my past reaper!!), so anything to add to that is great! Any size black non-fitted sheets ( I use those to cover my walls/furniture to make the house look extra creepy). Outdoor props/decorations are great. With the weather here, my tombstones are becoming pretty pathetic. 

I have a massive Halloween party every year (50-75 people and the list gets higher every year) and go all out on my decorations. So anything to add to indoor decorations are always great but it does need to stay along the gothic creepy look. Creepy pictures to hang, poseable skeletons, bat/spider wall stickers, etc. Here is a link to my Pinterest page. https://www.pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/ 
I do update that all the time. 

Dislikes: zombie babies/dolls, dolls in general (my daughter thinks they are all Chuckie LOL), clowns, country/cutesy/glitter/disney Halloween stuff. I prefer creepy, not cute. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my likes list



think spooky, creepy, Victorian, things that go bump in the night...

I do a outside cemetery, so anything to go with that, hanging ghosts, lighting, large bat, etc
I love the artwork folks do on here, so anything like that is always appreciated, 
also the sewing that folks do is awesome, so anything hand sewn ..
witch balls, 
Halloween ornaments (non gory or bloody, sparkly ok) 
small black tree for said ornaments
figurines/ plates for my china,(think witches, ghosts, black cats, etc)
crafting supplies, ribbons, charms cool bottles,
large spider webs and spiders
creepy cloth, cheese cloth and tulle are always welcome
little girl doll (not baby doll) painted like a ghost (not zombie or gross and bloody)
witch dolls
wax melts 
books of all kinds,
kitchen towels, etc
would love to start a spooky town type of thing,
love homemade and thrift store are great!
indoor things can be glittery, don't mind some...


dislikes gory. bloody, zombies, zombie babies,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Will most likely update closer to the end 
.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

This time I need food! I'm preparing for Korbin's 8 year old B-day on Oct 17th. So I want to get anything that deals with Halloween food/candy/cereal. Even Halloween drinks, beer and wine will do for the adults. He also is obsessive about Lego. Anything Lego including costumes and books. I guess this Secret Reaper will be about him. He will even be happy with used Lego. Korbin also like Minecraft too. 
He also has a 3 year old brother that likes lots of food too. 
They both like toy cars 

He does not like girly stuff. 

The party will be thrown outside and we are looking for games for them to play.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This should not be hiding at the bottom of page 2!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

This is my first reaper and I am sure I will be thrilled with whatever I get. I am working on a detailed list and I will post it here once I am done.

in the meantime here is a link to my pinterest page of inspiration for my witch kitchen this year:

https://www.pinterest.com/anitakoene/witch-kitchen-inspiration/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spanishtulips, remember you can copy and paste, or either edit to put the list on your post you already started, that way everything is all together!

Again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

It's probably easier to start with dislikes. I don't do gore at all. I also don't do pirate, zombies, clowns, aliens, Disney, or cutesy. 

I stick to the basics- anything to do with witches, pumpkins, skeletons, spiders (although I probably have enough), rats, candles (pumpkin and apple are my favorites)' cool candlesticks, frames, spellbooks. 

I love the creativity of handmade things from our members 

I have tons of hot glue sticks, modge podge, yarn, and paints 

The inside of my house is decorated everywhere. I have a spider theme (which makes me giggle because my daughter is terrified of spiders) in my bathroom. My dining room has a display of mostly things I've gotten over the years from the Secret Reaper. I also have a shelf on frames with Halloween pictures and my paintings are on the wall. My sunroom has a big display of big plastic pumpkins which go outside on Halloween. The leftover decorations end up in the living room. My corpsed pumpkins go in the front porch with some of my spookier things. Outside we have a graveyard set up in the front garden. On Halloween there are fake creatures all over the yard and if it's not too windy--a tent with dayglow paint on the inside. We dress up and have sound effects going for the kids. 

I hope this helps paint a picture of the things I like.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump bump bump..


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you in advance reaper! I hope this list is helpful since I know I don't have a lot of posts. I also have a Pinterest "inspiration" board linked below. 

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/HALL0WEENA/

Likes/dislikes:

The majority of my decor consists of indoor items. Outdoors is a pop up cemetery on Halloween night, lots of tombstones, lanterns, skulls, lighting etc. Any/all outdoor items welcome. 

Indoors: best way I can describe it is "glam haunted house" ...think Addams Family meets Martha Stewart, romantic spooky gothic with sparkling touches throughout. Vignettes include hallway table, mantel, fireplace, buffet table. My annual Halloween party is basically an open house with a massive candy spread and lots of food. 

Color palette: 
Black, orange, silver/white, some purple 

Things I collect:
Ceramic jack o lanterns (no scary jacks, please) 
Halloween ornaments for my Halloween tree (sparkly, vintage look, etc.. no blood/gore/eyeballs)
Old books (flea market finds...mid 1800s-turn of the century)
Pewter/silver items (footed bowls, serving trays, candlestick holders, etc, the more tarnished the better) 
Just started getting in to blow molds and vintage blow mold string lights- would love one of the vintage pumpkin men. 
Witch accessories: hats, boots, brooms, books (don't need kitchen items or potion bottles)
Vintage Halloween postcard decor like ornaments, garlands, etc. 

Costumes I wear: 
Old Salem witch: all black, full skirt, etc. 
Haunted housewife: kitschy 50's, still a work in progress. Need jewelry accessories like brooch, large pearl necklace/earrings/bracelet

Things I can always use: 
Black/grey creepy cloth, black or orange satin and tulle for tables 
Halloween color mini lights (purple or orange) 
Realistic skulls of all sizes, black or silver glitter skulls/bones of all sizes
Styrofoam Ravens 
Black capes of all sizes (I make my own hanging "reaper" figures)
Decor items: garland, wall decor, doilies, etc 
Martha Stewart Halloween kits 

I would love hand crafted items just as well as store bought. 

Don't like/don't need: 
Blood/guts/gore/eyeballs
primitive/burlap/mason jars/patchwork
Disney/nbc/cute
Pretty much all themes or movie inspired: zombies/mad scientist/aliens
clowns/DOTD/Halloween monsters 
Modern Halloween- decor with "words," polka dots, chevron, stripes etc
Anything that has a "computer-made" look


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love reading the list to see what other people like and are doing


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

My list and general ranting, heh....

As for likes/dislikes, really, anything someone chooses to gift me, be it homemade or store bought, will be truly appreciated. Orange, purple and black all good general colors, not so much glitter, and have both an outdoors yard haunt and indoor decor also quite welcome.

Likes (all over the map, really, in types)

Large insects/rats/reptiles
Distinctive cannibal butcher shop type items (BBQ sauce with label? 'Cooked' parts, or made into dessert? - most anything apart from just eyes or brains)
'Spooky' homemade western type items
Headless Horseman or classic witch/full moon type craft pumpkin
Bride of Frankenstein or Creature from the Black Lagoon interior decor
Electric wax-looking spooky candles
Oddities/freak show type jar props
Fiji mermaid
'Classic' creepy Halloween design drinkingware
Man-eating plants
Distinctive, creepy JOL's of any size
Creepy cloth always welcome
Strobe lights, again, always welcome
Corpsed skulls
'Wooden' type rustic tombstones
Voodoo type rustic or odd props
Old-looking modified or 'haunted' crafted dolls
Classic 'scary' witch and cauldron type imagery of a interesting sort
WDW/Disneyland Randotti tombstones

Really, if traditional Halloween and more spooky than cutesy, I'll love it

Dislikes/can't use so much:

Cutesy or fall harvest stuff
Disney things, Nightmare Before Christmas/Corpse Bride
Edibles
Socks
Aliens
Clowns
Glittery things
Spiderwebs (have plenty!)
Zombie stuff
Demon/zombie babies
Wall clings or scene setters or the like


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

This is pretty much the same list for the other reaper. But I think we are leaning towards a theme of pirates, swampish. I have an idea and if I can pull it off it would be fireflys, lanterns, treasures, skellys, swamp or pirate like music. IShhhh I might... only might... be able to have a mermaid. A real one. 
Adding in fishing nets, blue and green lighting... Maybe an eye patch and tattered vest for a pirate skelly 

This is my Halloween Pintrest site. It’s collections of ideas and just cool stuff I like. If it helps…
https://www.pinterest.com/nhulet/halloween/

Likes:
Tombstones, Graveyards, photos of tombstones (if you want to a cool old local cemetery and took photos I would love that),
Vintage photos of Halloween celebrations
Dia de los Muertos, sugar skulls
Gargoyles, Dragons, Bats, ghosts, , pumpkins
Lace, eerie fabrics, creepy cloth, paints for crafts, anything for crafts really. 
Books, coffee, tea, wine, beer, 
I love homemade or whatever anyone thinks to send. 
Steampunk,
Swamp haunt type items or spooky garden type items.
Witches things
Victorian type items
Vintage Halloween
Unique/unusual items – new, used, thrift store, handmade, etc. It’s all great!
Boxes, I love small boxes to stash spooky trinkets.
Ghost stories, old scary tales, Celtic, Edgar Allen Poe, Lovecraft, poetry
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Mini items for terrariums and a haunted doll house that I will be working on. Like, cemetery items, spooky trees, tiny lights, etc.
Heck you could send me a cd full of cool images and creepy swampy sounds and I’d be totally happy. 

I have a 6 year old. He’s a huge super hero fan (Batman, Flash, Hulk, etc..). He also loves Star Wars, wants to be a Jedi. Loves Darth Maul and Vader. He loves Dragon’s like his mom. We still treasure our dragon eggs from a previous SR. Some day they will hatch.

My husband is a huge supporter of my Halloween love. He’s grown to love helping me look for things to create and helps build a lot of props. He would love a little surprise too.

Dislikes:
Glitter, really bloody/gory, clowns, spiders (webs are okay as long and the spider isn’t around). Not a fan of Zombie babies although I do like zombie themes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Another bump


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, needs to be page 1. Come and join in peeps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it does!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need more Victims


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do a basic, somewhat goofy cemetery in the yard. Soooooo,
Likes...
skeletons
cats / bats
graveyard-related stuff
LED spotlights (I will love you forever for this one!)
ghosts
blowmolds

Homemade, hand-me-downs, new, used, glittery - it's all good to me! 

I don't really need anything inside unless it's really super funky and unusual. I've seen where people have repainted nutcrackers into Zombies...(WINK WINK!)
Porcelain village houses are good.

dislikes...
blood & gore
TV cartoons (Peanuts, Disney, etc)
TV movie guys (Jason, Freddie, etc)
clowns
aliens
inflatables

Subject to additions / deletions!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember to post here!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

The Boy and I have decided upon a haunted sanitarium for our 2016 theme (as we are not doing one this year). I like the old-fashioned way sanitarium sounds, so that will be the theme along with the name, something like Briarhurst Sanitatrium. Briarhurst just being an example, the Sanitarium part being a for sure. 
Likes:
Creepycloth- black/grey
Tombstones
Spotlight- orange/red/purple
Weeping angel
Reaper
Coffins
Gargoyles
I also have pinterest page for this theme - https://www.pinterest.com/halloweengirl7/halloween/

General likes not specific to theme:
Headless horseman
Silver/pewter picture frames any size
Candlesticks/ Candelabras
Moss
Wooden crates
Wooden Halloween signs
Scarecrows
Crows and Ravens
Bat and spider wall stickers
Scary screamers- love em'
Vampires
Ghosts
Werewolves
Frogs
Monsters
JOL's
Zombies
Candles_crisp fall scents
Anything handmade

Dislikes/ Can't use:
Glittery- a little is ok
Baking stuff- cannot cook to save my life
Clowns-the boy does not like


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's our basic list will post updates to the end of this post if needed now to read through everyone else's list to see what I can add to mine. 

Likes - Wants

Doing a new theme this year a haunted lumber camp/saw mill with a mini outdoor haunt and a potluck party indoors with that in mind things I think might be nice to have

Skulls and skeletons of various things real or fictional - real or handmade
Big Foot prints, teeth, claws, hair, head, recorded sounds
Werewolf prints, teeth, claws, hair, head, or sounds
regular based flicker bulbs to switch out some of the normal lighting to "gas lamps"
edison bulbs that seem to be everywhere now. if they are the creepy ones a bonus
Old saw blades, axes, old rusty animal traps, chains - real or homemade (fake)
yardage of fake animal fur, faux suede or faux snakeskin to make skins and pelts for the Big Foot room
specimen/ potion jars, cages, bottles for the haunted kitchen
Haunted fruits and veggies... ie cabbage patch head cabbages, poison apples, sour grapes, pumpkin rots, black bananas....whatever else your wicked brain comes up with.
Blair Witch icons, dolls, tokens whatever they are called hanging in the trees.

I collect Spooky Town so small items to help add life to my Spooky Town collection they needed be spooky town, joann fabric has a collection of halloween fairy garden that's nice and cheaper too.
I do up the gardens all year round with gnomes of all kinds especially zombie ones
Spellbooks to add to the haunted library
colored hot glue sticks
I do all the card exchanges and love adding new ink stamps to the kit... so anything vampy Valentine-ish or Karmpus or evil Easter Bunny would be great. Stickers too...
Gargoyles, dragons and ok an evil unicorn would be nice
Zombie animals

we do a cemetery at home so new stones, embellishments to add to existing stones, small statues even new concrete molds for stones, fairy doors,or embellishments.

Classic Universal Monster posters or art

Mercury Glass is cool if it's theme towards Halloween SCORE

Second hand finds, handmade, semi homemade are all great with me.


Dislikes

Not so much into glitter, rhinestones, cutesy ie Peanuts and such or inflatables
no black candles I have a thing about black candles all other colors are fine
Not into pirates don't see us doing that theme anytime soon
Not into clowns maybe in the future but not now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Every one posted here?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And another one..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs to be on top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

every one needs to post here


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

For the first time, we’re skipping our big outdoor party, so this list will be more personal wants and likes than I’ve had in the past. 

Likes:
General Halloween: Can always use lights, creepy cloth, cheesecloth, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for decor. 

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures: I’d love one of those tin box (Altoids) miniature scenes. Or the mini terrariums. Actually, I just like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. 

Halloween Village: Love, love, love anything for my Halloween Village. I’ve been collecting and repainting Dollar Store pieces for a while now, so I’m not looking for anything expensive. Something cheap or second hand that I can repaint is great. Bits and pieces such as trees, shrubs, moss, fences, etc. are greatly needed too since I really want to build up the "grounds" this year. (Trees, I need trees! haha) A small train to go with the village would be awesome. I like to repaint things, so it doesn't really matter what it looks like. 

Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween music makes me happy. 

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters. Love Nightmare Before Christmas. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

If you can sew, I would be super happy with anything you make. Sewing is like watching magic for me. I know there's a trick, but I've yet to figure it out. 


I also always appreciate bits and pieces I can work/craft with--ribbon, tape, glue, Styrofoam, wood, broken or imperfect jewelry bits, even glitter. 

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it. Pinterest



Small addition: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping again.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

giggidy giggidy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Up you go!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump bump


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok I am going to add some likes dislikes, I will update again later:

Likes:
Halloween socks
Mugs, especially oversize ones
steampunk
Victorian
Gothic
props that strive for realism
oddities

Dislikes/can't use right now:
overly cutesy
"country" style décor
overly gory 
horror movie characters
NBC/Disney
clowns
aliens
inflatables
pirates (some year hopefully but not any time soon probably)

Updated list at post 82


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in for this one too. I really enjoyed jumping in and doing the 1st Reap! I will think a bit more on making a longer likes/dislikes list. I did send my information in already and even bought something already for my victim  

Now to get to thinking ......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

To get an idea of the sorts of things we like...

https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionvale

Lil Ghouliette has a Pintrest page: https://www.pinterest.com/lilghouliette/

NOTE: Some of these things cost about $20 but I would rather get one $20 piece of something I do want than $20.00 of several things I do not want. 



Likes:

Handmade Items (There are so many talented people on this forum)

If you know of any good outdoor party lighting pass along the info. We never seem to have enough light during our driveway party.

Hanging latex Bats At Spirit Halloween these are about $15.00 but if you use a coupon????  ( We are always adding to our clutch of bats that hang from the eves.)

Skeleton Animals, vultures, mice, rats birds etc. 

PVC Pillar Candles (These can be in any size height)

Headstones (that look real, not comical) Can be made to look broken or whole. 

I would love to have a base made large enough to fit a fog machine. No decoration needed on this just leave it plain and Lil Ghouliette and I can turn it into a headstone. (We can not get the thick Foamular here in AZ and this sort of thing would be done best with the thicker foam or wood. You could even just cut this out and we would be more than happy to assemble it ourselves.

Carved Fake Pumpkins/ Uncarved Funkin

Zombies 

Corpsed skeleton, bones, or skulls

Halloween Centerpiece

Wreath

Halloween Cemetery Sounds MP3's We have some wireless speakers that look like lanterns.

Oh, Lil Ghouliette got me the latge Grandin Road dog and I am having trouble finding one of those large rolled up newspaper dog toys,

I do not know if this is possible but I have the motorized mechanism for a crank ghost but need some kind of stand for it that can be torn down easily, Easy to follow plans for this would be a Godsend as I am a novice with tools.

Lowes Gift Card is always appreciated. I get fencing from Lowes

Home Depot Gift Card

Also http://www.woodloom.com/ gift certificates would also be welcome Woodloom makes some really nice headstones and also will custom make items,

Amazon Gift Card

Dislikes

Glitter
Witches
Clowns
Zombie Babies
Too Gory, Bloody Stuff
Blow Molds
Cutesy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love looking at everyone's lists


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Likes/Dislikes:

I will honestly love anything I receive, so i'm pretty sure I don't even need to post this list... 

Likes: 
Addams Family
Sleepy Hollow 
LOVE Hocus Pocus
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Spooky Town 
Gore
Witch Stuff 
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Halloween scrapbook items (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 

You all amaze me with your crafting abilities... so I know I would love anything you make! And if you're anything like me and not very crafty at all.. anything you happen to find will be awesome as well.  

Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Stuffed animals 
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 


Don't need: 
Movies, music, bugs, snakes, candy

I don't have much on my pinterest boards, but here's my link just incase. 

http://www.pinterest.com/kerimonster/


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you reaper, I appreciate anything you do!!! 
Here is my likes and dislikes, I'll keep it updated for you 

This year I will be having a big Halloween party (about 25 people - kids and adults) since it is finally
on a Saturday again! (woohoo!) I plan to decorate the inside of the house with lots of pumpkins/jackolanterns and the basic black & orange and I'm going to be theming my dining room Haunted Mansion. Any ideas for that are welcome! 

I do a big yard haunt every year, so outdoor decor is always welcome! I have a cemetery with lots of tombstones and a couple of props, could always use a hanging ghost, groundbreakers or more lights I always have a lot of pumpkins/jack o lanterns in the yard too, and going to try to add a Hocus Pocus/Witch section this year! So anything is welcome for that!


:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus for my outdoor haunt
-Witch Brooms
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it! Going to use that for the theme for my dining room this year.
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall stuff from Bath & Body Works & Yankee Candle - love anything from these places!!
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights (the really cheap ones)
-Spotlights
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too 
-And glitter is totally ok  haha
-I'm going to have a costume contest at my Halloween Party - about 5 categories so any kind of prizes for that are welcome!


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows


-Pinterest Links
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/ (Main Halloween Board)
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween-party-2015/ (My Halloween Party Board


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

This is such a big undertaking (hahaha) and so well organized! Thank-you so much for doing this two times in a row!

I didn't know about the 1st likes/dislikes thread so I do apologize for that. This time around I will tell abit about myself so the person whose victim I become, hopefully, won't have to become a private detective to find out things about me 

Unfortunately, we don't do a yard haunt only because we live off the main road and sort of out in the country so no passersby will see it, I do, however, decorate the yard almost all year with Halloween type things. The ghost I received from Witchful Thinking is hanging from our front porch. Thankfully, it only took a couple of days for our one dog to get used to it  I also "Halloween Up" Christmas items for that season. For Christmas, I do a small tree that has tombstone ornaments and try to honor family members who have passed. My skeletons are dressed up with hats and elf clothing, other Halloween type decorations I have around the house may get some garland around them or fake poinsettias to give the feeling of Christmas.

I collect funerary items, post mortem photos, real skulls, wet specimens, Ouija boards, creepy dolls and have a added 3 horror themed reborn dolls to the family (2 zombies and a demon baby). I live in a small zoo of animals - 4 dogs (3 pitbulls and a bloodhound), 3 snakes, 12 tarantulas, 9 cats, 2 bearded dragons, an aquatic turtle and some fish. Just trying to give you an idea of who I am 

I will do my dislikes first: 
CLOWNS *shiver*, 
overly cutesy, 
glitter, 
country decor style items, 
Disney/NBC BUT I do LOVE the Haunted Mansion things, 
Aliens (like them but not a fave), 
TV Characters, 
Baking Stuff (for I don't), 
Zombies
Too bloody/gory
Think that is about it ....

Likes/Loves:
Tombstones
Graveyards
Hearse (I drive one named Nathaniel-Claire)
Ravens
Bats
Skulls
Grim Reapers
La Santa Muerte
Day of the Dead
Gothic themed items
Bats
Spiders
Nightmare Before Christmas 
Disney Haunted Mansion
Edgar Allen Poe
Death themed things
Post Mortem items
Funerary items
Things from Thrift stores are perfectly fine!! Never know what treasures you will find 

If I think of anything more, I will add


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

A true joy to read people's lists, and make theoretical plans, think about local thrift stores, items that might modify, places to look, what I can relate to and might find for a certain victim...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree.. Love reading the lists and mentally choosing gifts for that person


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Reaper thank you for taken your time to join this event. 
This is my first reaping and I can't be more excited to see who my victim is. But if you got me. I am in love with Decorating for Halloween so I dont have many things I Dislike. So with no particular order here are the faves. But I am not picky because I hope who I get will be happy with my gift.

Likes:
Reapers 
Frankenstein and other classic Monsters. (But you could stalk and see frankie is a fav)
Skellies
Witches
Day of Dead (we celebrated before it was cool) 
Unique Items of Quality Handmade varitey. Would love a "spell book" ( who doesnt like an item with a story behind it)
Don't Mind "cute items" just not to cute 
Poe
Dark side of fairy tales

Dislike
Too Cute like the boo signs, glitter, and pastel decorations
Clowns (wife would have a cow  )
Baby zombies.
Devils
This years Haunt theme is "Tim Burton Movies"
Next year is "Bioshock"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

keeping near the other thread....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And then I need you to post here!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone has such cool lists!


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello!! Here are my likes and dislikes for the Secret Reaper gift exchange. Thank you to whoever my reaper is!! I think this idea is really amazing!

Likes:
I love scary things!
Zombies
Skulls
Haunted type items (if that makes sense)
Basically anything that looks like it go in a
haunted house!
I do a cemetery display in my yard, so anything that will go with that theme. 


Dislikes:
Any "cutsie" style items
Disney type items
Glitter! (It gets everywhere!)

I am pretty easy to please !!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

And round two, here we go! 

This years theme:
Witches/Conjurors
I decorate outdoors and indoors, but focus more on the garage haunt and in house for a big halloween party I host every year.

Likes:
Ravens/Crows, anything Poe, oddities, curiosities, Headless Horseman, realistic and to scale but fake skulls, skeletons and horns, anything witch related, gargoyles, Hearses, reapers, etc. Anything dark, creepy, scary and gory is great! I am fine with homemade or store bought, very easy to please. I spend my fair share of time at goodwill, so second hand does not bother me. And I can always make anything that doesn't necessarily fit my tastes my own.

Dislikes:
Cutesy, Disney, "Happy" Halloween, ok with a little glitter but not the mirror ball look.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure to post here!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

back to page 1


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This should be by the other thread so people can find it!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone has such cool lists!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure to post your lists here!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

3 more days


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okey doke. Finally getting around to posting here. I'm doing it from my phone so it's a pain in the... well you know. Anyhoo, here it goes.
This is my first Halloween in my own place so I'm excited. Outside I'm doing a cemetery. I have tombstones from dollar tree, aldi, and Walgreens. I have 2 that I got in the last secret reaper I did that I adore. Any tombstones that don't just say "rip" are like gold to me. 
Inside is a little of everything. I have my potion bottles and with theme items in the living room, hallway and bedroom is haunted house type of deal (haunted mirrors, black roses, lenticular pictures, etc). Kitchen is my cutesy stuff.

*Likes:*
witch items,
brooms,
spell books,
my mortar and pedastal got lost in the move and I'd love a new one,
glitter, 
Disney haunted mansion, 
tombstones, 
ghosts,
skeletons, 
Gothic stuff,
Victorian Era stuff (not steampunk. think moment mori),
I need outdoor lighting for my cemetery desperately,
I reallyyyy love the old fashioned radio from target (I would be happy if that's all I got),
Also love targets spooky phone, actually anything from target,
halloween themed wreaths, 
wax burners,
I love any homemade items,
owls,
skulls,
pumpkins,
Edgar Allen poe,
ravens,
spiders (not real),
black cats,
beetlejuice,
would love to add a crystal ball to my witch items,
vintage,
would like a cool garland of some sort,
mermaids


*Dislikes/ no use:*
character stuff (freddy, jason, etc),
inflateables,
dish towels (my grandma made me about 70 halloween ones. lol),
I don't do a lot of baking so baking items,
zombie babies,
excessive gore,
pirates,
aliens,
socks,
window clings,
blow molds,
food items,
Halloween music or sound effects (I make playlists off youtube and then convert them to mp3's),
dolls,


I will keep updating as ideas come to me from other lists. Thanks in advance reaper! I will love everything! 

Edit: I have the link to my pinterest in my signature. I have about 10 different halloween boards. Feel free to stalk. Also, I love teasers even just a note.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooops I posted on the other thread. So here is my list:

I'm doing the theme Conjurers Consortium this year. I love witches and wizards and have expanded this year to include the wizards and all conjurers. I have tons of witch stuff, but could use more for the wizards and other conjurers. 

What would make my little heart go pitter patter would be things to expand for voodoo or witch doctors. I would love to expand the conjurers to all kinds. The first big reaper is just ending, but already I have seen so many wonderful things that are on the voodoo theme and I am wanting to go and scoop all of this wonderful stuff up. So, if you are creative and can do something along those lines I would LOVE it.

I will love whatever you send, but those types of things are so needed at the moment. 

Also anything for alchemists, or any type of sorcerer or conjurer. I have lots of crystal balls, but things like wands, and other types of things for telling fortunes would be welcome.

I have a great Gypsy Witch Kit that I got earlier in a Reaper from bethene and I am trying to make a wizard and fortune teller trunk that could always use more things. At the moment, I have the empty trunk and ideas. That is it. lol`

I am doing a huge yard display so could use items for my shelves and different scenes.

I have almost 20 full size witches, and about that many total of fortune tellers, wizards and sorcerers of various types.

So, my dear Reaper think of things outside the box for this one or stay with any of the above and really help me out as I try to add this at this late date.

Woud love some more Runes or bones to throw or other mojo type things to decorate with. Also staffs or signs to fit that theme. Especially if I can put them on stands of some kind since this will be in the yard. Skulls and skull or bone necklaces or hats for a voodoo guy. Hope to come up with costume idea for a voodoo guy or girl that I can pull together for this year.

Skull, bones, oh my yes. Feathers.

This is going to be fun!!! I hope you think so too.

Don't stress, I will love anything you send, new, repurposed, thrifty of whatever


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I finally got my list together. It will probably be edited over the next few days.

Thank you to whoever my reaper happens to be. 


Likes/Wants/Needed in no particular order:

Love, love, love hand made items and thrift store finds.

Homemade PVC candles

Anything Creepy

Scary / Creepy Clowns

Witches

Tombstones

I love Halloween photographs that have a haunted or forlorn feel.
I would especially like to have photos of cemeteries, haunted looking buildings or anything creepy. Black & white or color, I like both. Love photos with lots of atmosphere - old haunted looking or desolate buildings, cemeteries and landscapes at dusk, during a storm or cloudy or foggy day/evening. The spookier the better. If you live in an area with any of the above I would absolutely love photographs. 

Ravens

Edgar Allen Poe

Headless Horseman

Halloween signs - but not cute ones.

Ghosts

Gothic

Vintage Halloween. I like the look and since they can be pricey reproductions are great.

Creepy Jack O' Lanterns - not cute ones. 

Corpsed anything

Corpsed pumpkins and Jack's

Creepy trees

Creepy cemeteries

Reapers

Hearses 

Creepy clown masks

Creepy scarecrow masks

Could really use a witch mask

Halloween primitive folk art / outsider art

New Orleans style voodoo items 

Love oddities and the unusual

Freak Show curiosities

Anything Ouija Board


Please, I either don't like, don't need, can't use, or have plenty of the following:

Glitter - no glitter please. Please nothing cute or country. No spiders, snakes, bugs, creepy crawlies, candles, Nightmare Before Christmas, Disney, spider webs, aliens, modern Halloween, Day of the Dead, sugar skulls, ornaments, pirates, owls, rodents, clings, miniatures, DVD's.

Thank you and happy reaping!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I am seriously counting down the minutes until victim time. So excited.  But, when do we get our "assignments" ?? Sunday evening or Monday morning?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I adore decorating and creating.

While I am throwing a modge-podge party (around 10 people), I'm not theming it. It'll just be hanging out, eating/drinking, and watching a movie or two.

My favorite movie is Mickey's House of Villains, and if you stalk me, you can see I'm a Disney fanatic in addition to being a nerd - see Harry Potter (I'm a Slytherin!), Doctor Who, Sherlock, and LOTR/The Hobbit.

Dearest reaper, if you are artsy, you're in luck!

What will really catch my eye...I like when something has lots to look at, little details to be noticed (which is why I like the Disney rides because of the theme and how they thought of all the extras). Pretty or thoughtful or fancy or makes you think or relax. Or paintings.  My apartment walls are bone dry - empty.

I only can decorate indoors for the moment. But outdoor stuff is great to have for the future! 

Likes: 

Disney
Disney's Haunted Mansion* or Phantom Manor*
Cats
Hand-painted paintings* or signs
Handmade
Stuff that's cute and has lots of details
The idea of masquerades (I already have a mask)
Hocus Pocus (Book's eye creeps me out, though)
Pirates (of the Caribbean) - which is also Disney
Cat or dog skeletons
Gothic
Steampunk
Disneyland* and DisneyWorld*


Dislikes: 

Candy corn
Clowns
Gore
Gross
Horror
Aliens
Bugs/insects
Rats
Blood
The Halloween Tree


Don't need: candy (thanks, braces  ), cloth, candles (I don't own a lighter...otherwise sure - they smell good and look cool), movies, movie posters, spooky sounds CD, window/mirror clings, baking things, stickers, bottles, skulls, Poe books, October Dreams, stuffed animals/toys, masks, ornaments, garland

Check out my Halloween Pinterest board for more ideas/my style: https://www.pinterest.com/MarauderTiff/halloween-spooks/ (Be warned, I'm in my Disneyland phase right now).

*These are what I'm _really _into as of late.  Just so you know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you are posted here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You most likely won't get your victim until Monday, so that the west coast folks get a whole last day too....


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Heres a bit about my decor style! Can't wait to get my victims list!

I have an outdoor display consisting of fenced in cemetery with zombies. I also have a vast collection of indoor life size props such as a vampire, mummy, witch and mad scientist. I love posable skeletons and tend to drive around the week before halloween with one posing in the passenger seat of my car. I also enjoy decorating the inside of my house. This year I am planning on hosting a murder mystery type party a few weeks before halloween with some of my friends and coworkers. I'm thinking along the lines of a witches ball. I'm not a fan of too much gore, some blood is fine. I do enjoy anything witch or skeleton related and you can never have too many pumpkins! I'm just exited to receive a gift! Thanks


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Likes:
- Traditional Halloween: Witches, bats, owls, moons, old, ratty books
- lighting (drippy candles, battery operated, real-I love real candles), 
- oddities for our cabinets 
- silhouttes cutouts, Halloween Scherenschnitte, vintage 70's and older paper cutouts
- I'm sort of getting into the steampumk stuff too. 
- I love anything that is artsy and I can hang up all year round
- I love LOVE LOVE homemade things. I really enjoy things from the heart (but I understand if home-made isn't your thing or don't have time). 
- Unique colored or shaped bottles
- Old newspapers dated with Oct. 31
- Vintage portraits/ photographs
- Old, ratty books (think 1960s and older)
- Halloween jewelry, scarfs, etc. 
- Anything you have around that is Halloween related that you no longer want/need
- Hand me downs
- Thrift store finds


Dislikes: Cutesy, glitter, Freddy/Jason etc. 1980's horror movies and newer. Gore. 


I'll update as I think of new things.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Likes
homemade stuff
kitties
socks
stuff for my pets (cats & dogs!)
Nightmare Before Christmas (anything Burton, really)
bottles & spellbooks & boxes
gargoyles
steampunk
Legos 

We are getting married on Halloween this year so if you see anything with two Halloween brides that would be awesome! My costume is a medieval earth witch and hers is a steampunk mad scientist!
and of course you can never have enough basic haunt supplies like brushes, tape, webbing etc!

We're really happy with anything we get - surprise packages are just fun!

Dislikes/not really needed
glitter/overly shiny things
overly gory things
babies or clowns (or clown babies! *shudder*)
Dia De Los Muertos


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

bethene said:


> You most likely won't get your victim until Monday, so that the west coast folks get a whole last day too....


I'll represent for the west coast! We're all already signed up!   Ok, just kidding...

p.s. Thanks again for everything you do, Bethene!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought bumping this thread would be a good idea,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love reading all the likes and dislikes. I'm constantly thinking of what I could make each of you and I'm not even participating this time!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in!
I would love anything homemade, thrift store/yard sale treasures, or store bought. Not picky at all. 

I have decided to change up my yard and do Nightmare Before Christmas because my kids are finally starting to watch it with me. 
I have a huge entry way with a big staircase so I'd love some garland or something I could put on the stair railing. 

Can always use outdoor lighting: string lights, spot lights, anything that lights up my kids love!

Pumpkins and jack o'lanterns

Wax melts or candles in fall scents

Halloween jewelry and earrings

Halloween coffee mugs, also shocked to see I don't own any!

Love Halloween socks. I wear all year!
I love Day of the Dead style decor. I have my bedroom decorated in sugar skulls and I have a blanket with sugar skulls on it. Would love pillow cases or posters/wall art! Or anything really!

Husband and I love Doctor Who. One of our daughter's name is River. The weeping angels are my favorite villain. And I have a long love of Scooby-Doo. I think that's really what started my love of creepy stuff. 

I love ghost stories and local urban legends. 

I have 4 kids. 2 sons (13 & 9) and 2 daughter (6 & 3). They are thrilled to be include even just a cheap dollar tree item! 

Dislikes: gore, zombies, satanic, demonic, voodoo, aliens, clowns, & body parts. 
Don't need cotton webbing, or baking stuff unless it's a cool pan or mold for chocolate candy but got all the cupcake liners/sprinkles on clearance last year I need. 
Thanks in advance !


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethene, just sent you my info.

Here's my list

Likes/Dislikes

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor and
don't mind being a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and
crafts, love all the handmade items that everyone posts here on the
forum.

Thrift items are also welcome

As far as themes go, I decorate rooms separately. We have a long
living room, it runs along the entire east side of the house and
can be devided into two rooms. The south end of the room is the
spider "den". Always need webbing and spiders for in there.

For the north end of the room I have the gothic mansion scene
setters and accessories. I plan on making a fireplace for that room
using a fireplace scene setter and a sofa table. I could use
various size foam skulls for that project.


I use a dungeon scene setter for part of my kitchen and hallway.
The kitchen has a built in desk that I use for potions, books, and
oddities. I can always use more potions and stuff

Outside I have a screen with a spiderweb on it that I hang in the
entryway that faces the road and a large spider that I hang with
it. Behind the web I have a large piece of fabric that has eyes on
it so that it looks like creatures peering out of a cave behind the
web.

I've been working on a fence for a cemetery (seems like forever), I
have a few tombstones for the cemetery and a couple of lanterns to
use there as well. Could probably use more lighting there.

I have the set of 3 large bats from Grandinroad that I'm thinking
of putting in the yard like the floating lanterns that I've seen.

I currently have 5 skeletons, a skeleton dog and a bird skeleton
that could use a cage lol and 2 of the fish skellies! I've got my eye on the skeleton cat now.

A creeped out doll would be awesome because I have an old child's
rocking chair that I want to attach a rocking mechanisim to and it
would be great to put a doll in it for the living room.

The whole family also likes zombies. Hubby and the kids play the Call of Duty game with the zombies on the xbox and I watch The Walking Dead 

Pinterest - https://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, trying to flesh out my list a little:

My main project this year is a realistic witch kitchen. I am building it in my dining room so no need for props to be weatherproof. Here is my Pinterest inspiration board: https://www.pinterest.com/anitakoene/witch-kitchen-inspiration/

I am planning to make a large Styrofoam fire place, here is my progress so far: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/143808-my-styrofoam-fieldstone-fireplace-wip.html
I plan to have a long "slate" hearth so something spooky to sit on it would be great. 

I am also collecting hanging glass terrariums to put spooky plants in and hang in front of the window. (fake airplants would be very welcome too)

I would love some large bunches of herbs/weeds either real or fake (fake is maybe better, I'm not sure if real ones would survive the mail) to have hanging drying. Also any interesting looking dried sticks, twigs and seedpods, esp sturdier ones that won't disintegrate right away (lol I have a cat)

I would love some more bones, I am planning to put some in my "fire" and use them all over as misc props.

I would love some kind of a spell book holder, I am planning to make an open book and would love some way to display.

I also have a large built in corner shelf that will become my witches cabinet. I would love some oddities to display on it, I already have lots of potion bottles but I could probably find room for one or two more, especially if they are handmade  

I have a couple of bigger cauldrons but I can always use more.

Anything that is green, brown, natural, mossy, a little bit creepy. Think a wise woman of the woods who went to the dark arts 



Other things I Like:
Halloween socks
Mugs, especially oversize ones
steampunk
Victorian
Gothic
Vampires
A little glitter is ok
Homemade goodies
Halloween or just spooky artwork
I would love art supplies, modge podge, clay etc. I make a lot of my own props
I can always use creepy cloth and or cheese cloth
Bones and skeletons of all kinds


Dislikes/can't use right now:
overly cutesy
"country" style décor
overly gory 
horror movie characters
NBC/Disney
clowns
aliens
inflatables
pirates (some year hopefully but not any time soon probably) 
baking stuff (I have way to much already)

I'm so excited! I'm sure I'll be thrilled with whatever I get


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ugh, I don't know what it is about reading all the lists that makes me want to sign up. The lists are just so much fun and you can imagine all the things that might fit this person or the next. I just can't do it, funds are limited. I might do the Merry Reaper if there is one this year. Keep the lists coming , they are so entertaining !


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I highly underestimated how much stuff to put in my likes/dislikes in my original application! Love seeing what everyone else has posted. So many ideas! I'll probably be editing this a bit between today & tomorrow.


First off, I love crafting! My husband & I are artists who adore Halloween, so it's a nice time of year to just go wild. Second, we are total geeks! Love anything to do with science, animals, & comic books. Also Lovecraft & old radio plays, classic horror, horror/sci-fi b movies, 

I am also a history enthusiast. Really getting into old stories from around the world. I have Welsh ancestry, and I love the tradition of Mari Llwyd - groups of people going door to door with a decorated horse's skull on a stick, demanding to be let in & exchanging clever insults with people reveling inside homes. Also the bonfires where people would toss a stone in, let the fire die down, then run off in the night lest they be caught by a mythical wild boar. Later they'd return to see how their stone did, which helped foretell how their year would go. (I seem to recall the stone cracking in two meaning death was in store.)I also love, love, love, the golden age Halloween fortune telling traditions.


*Theme: Science Lab*! 

I decided this year I'm going to use a science lab theme for the foreseeable future, and just improve & alter that every year. So anything science themed will get a lot of use! Next year the lab will also be monster plant themed, so I can use anything like that.

Styles: Golden age (1940s), goth, kitschy, harvest/farm/country, cute/adorable, silly

Likes:
*Homemade stuff*
*Glitter/shiny/sparkly/glow in the dark!*
*Halloween craft books, magazines* - I collect these! They are great to look through throughout the year when gathering ideas.
*Fabric* - cartoonish Halloween designs; typical Halloween colors; elegant got his designs; creepy cloth; costume fabric; spider lace; fleece of any kind!
*Other crafting material* - yarn; beads; ribbon; paint; foam; jewelry bits
*Random things from art/craft stashes* - It is so much fun getting random supplies from someone else's stash! I also like taking abandoned projects & seeing what I can do with them
*Food decoration/baking* - Cupcake picks, food dye, sprinkles, etc
*Vegan marshmallows or jello* - my husband & I are vegetarian. Would love to be able to use the jello brain mold I got this year.
*Apothecary labels* - I love the creative labels people make here!
*Decorative food safe containers *- can't have enough of those!
*Lighting* - Always in need of lighting. I love fake candles & string lights. Orange, purple, or clear/white are good colors. We have no outdoor outlets, so anything meant for outdoors needs to be battery or solar powered
*Socks* - I like to wear Halloween socks all year long.
*Miniatures* 
*Ornaments* - even plastic ball ornaments!
*Puns*! - Bring on the dad jokes!
*Spooky stories* - if you write, I'd love a story!
*Sci-fi* - robots, space monsters
*Fairy tales* - I'm big into old fairytales from around the world. So much creepy goodness in the old stuff! Would love to hear what your favorite fairy tale is!
*Black/green Question marks* - my husband is a riddle making enthusiast, so he likes to dress up as the Riddler every year. I like to surprise him with random Riddler themed stuff. I crocheted a question mark doily, and decorated a green dustpan/broom with question marks that he used to clean out the tanks we kept our baby chickens in. 
*Skeletons*; medical themed decorations
*Harvest themed stuff* - pumpkins, fall leaves, acorns, corn, squash
*Magic/Celtic things* - pentacles, tarot, modern pagan stuff, Celtic.
*Supernatural creatures* - reapers, revenants, creepy fairies/mermaids, werewolves, vampires, bigfeet, ghosts, dragons, trolls
*Witches* - I love the accessories associated with witches. pointy shoes, broomsticks, pointy hats! Not so keen on the usual ugly witch depictions. I like the elegant ones, or the ones depicting bold & powerful old ladies - reminds me of so many people I've known in the past.
*Skeletons* - I have almost no skeletons. I can use both human & non-human bones.
*Animals* - cats, bats, spiders, Ravens
*Red Pandas* - I adore red pandas, and would be thrilled to find something Halloween related with them. (Probably not gonna happen, but I dream big!)
*Chickens* - we have 9 chickens & adore them! Would love to incorporate them into our décor, the more ridiculous the better! Our rooster is a scraggly runty thing with a crooked beak. Cockatrices and other things that look like chickens are very welcome too!
*Ouija board/channeling related stuff* - I love the look of these things & the history behind them.


*Dislikes/can't use*

*Super realistic gore* - I love the artistry behind it, but some of my guests/housemates can't deal with it. Obviously fake or funny stuff is fine.
*Disney* (Minus the Haunted Mansion) - Doesn't go with my décor
*Outdoor blow up* - I live in the Pacific Northwest. Too much wind for these!
*Chocolate* - I don't like chocolate, oddly enough.
*DVDs* - No functional DVD player. I can play CDs, though.
*Creepy clowns* - Things dressed as regular cute clowns are fine.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ugh, I don't know what it is about reading all the lists that makes me want to sign up. The lists are just so much fun and you can imagine all the things that might fit this person or the next. I just can't do it, funds are limited. I might do the Merry Reaper if there is one this year. Keep the lists coming , they are so entertaining !


I was in the same boat last year! Really wanted to do Merry Reaper but couldn't. There is something wonderful about gift exchanges that has more to do with sharing joy than stuff, I think. (Oh, but we all love stuff!) and with decorations especially, we get to think of where they came from every time we put them out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous job on your list Greenwick


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Bethene! It was fun to sit down and just think about all the things I like about Halloween, & future plans.

Thank you for running this! Seems like a very big job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just updated my list tonight and will probably do so again as I think of things. I did add a huge Voodoo theme to my Pinterest Boards and still have some in the fortune teller one. Lots of overlap I am sure because I have not had time to clean it up.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, store bought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds/estate sale treasures! 

Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack & Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Gargoyles, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Crystal Balls-esp the ones that have something inside, like Madame Leota, Addams Family-esp Gomez and Morticia together, American Horror Story, E.T. if he counts 

Dislikes: Clowns, Zombies, Roaches, Aliens, Bio-Hazard, Movie Characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., Torture, Maggots, Rats/Mice, Dead Animals (skeleton animals are fine), Mad Scientist Stuff, Miniature Village Stuff, Owls, Inflatables, Pirates, Window Clings, Satanic Items, Black Roses/Silk Flower Bouquets, Fairies, Steampunk, Cheesy Stuff.

Just some tips to help out my reaper:
I don't have any tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's...I went crazy my first year and made one for each week of October. 
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some trigger my migraines, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the vultures that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would gladly take them.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. 
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses. Celtic crosses on tombstones are fine, but that's about it for me.
I love Bethany Lowe and anything like it.
No earrings, please. My ears are sensitive and I can only wear surgical grade metal.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween shapes, so I don't really need more.
I don't need any wall scene setters or creepy sound effects.
I love spiders and spiderwebs. I have a collection of real spiderwebs under glass/mounted on wood or slate.
I like primitive witches and Jack O Lanterns.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I have a nice, covered, front porch that is probably close to 16x5. There are also 2 front windows that face the street. There is a small arch/half moon under the roof on the porch with a beam that I could sit small/medium things on. The front of my house is all cedar.
I don't need anymore dollar store items. I have a couple of them close to where I live and work.
I love unique and "different" JOL's.
I really like the antique/vintage JOL buckets.
I love when people decorate with plain black silhouettes in their windows. I bought the Martha Stewart window cling silhouettes last year, but they were a major fail. 
I like paper mache JOL's and witch heads, etc.
I need a Zero to go with my life size Walgreens NBC Jack & Sally.
Freak show/oddities are good in my book. I have a small collection of real oddities that are on display all year long.
Odds are, if it's weird and/or a little wacky, I'll probably love it. 

Here are some pictures to give you an idea of what my style is and what I tend to gravitate towards as far as decorating goes:


https://www.etsy.com/listing/237657532/fan-art-inspired-madame-leota-haunted?ref=hp_mod_rf

https://www.etsy.com/listing/246472618/vintage-halloween-printable-instant?ref=favs_view_6

https://www.etsy.com/listing/206097455/morticia-and-gomez-art-print?ref=favs_view_6

https://www.etsy.com/listing/52322035/primitive-halloween-witch-silhouette?ref=favs_view_16

https://www.etsy.com/listing/215326...y&ga_search_query=bat pillow&ref=sr_gallery_3

https://www.etsy.com/listing/159995...llery&ga_search_query=Witch&ref=sr_gallery_22

https://www.etsy.com/listing/248818476/halloween-gourd-jack-o-lantern-jack?ref=shop_home_active_6

http://www.shelterness.com/25-ideas-to-decorate-windows-with-silhouettes-on-halloween/

Again, those pictures are just to give you a general idea of the types of things I like and what I tend to decorate my home with. Definitely not putting them there for you to purchase. 

I hope this is detailed enough to give you some good ideas. I will love whatever you come up with!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a little pressed for time earlier, so I fleshed out my list a bit from what I sent to bethene:

I’ll try to include both general and specific items to give plenty of possibilities to choose from (so, Reaper, don’t panic if the first part looks difficult.) If you do crafts or builds, I’d love something hand-made. If you don’t, I would also love second-hand items, whether they’re for use as they are, or whether they provide bits and pieces for potential builds. I will definitely appreciate any effort!
I hope this doesn’t come off as being overly picky, but imo it doesn’t make sense for my reaper to pay to ship items to me that I could get more cheaply locally for myself. I’ve already combed the local spots for things that work for me, BUT we don’t have an At Home store near me, Spirit Halloween, nor Ross Dress for Less. Those stores, plus unique local spots, salvage yards, second-hand stores, and even well-stocked dumpsters can all hold promise. If you send me random weird stuff from GW or SA, I will love the challenge of making the pieces into something fun, truly.

I have most of what I need for my fortune-teller area, but would still enjoy printed charts of anything Gypsy/Fortune teller related—star charts, palmistry charts, etc.
A few random cool items that could go in a “magic box” where you put something in and take something out—some little “treasures”, especially either natural or rustic. (Maybe you have some kind of common local fossil or other interesting rocks/minerals, smallish durable seed pod, shell, etc. that’s unique to your area, or at least uncommon in my area. But if it's too cool, it will pain me to risk giving it away-- haha!)
Things connected with reading tea leaves, like a teacup and saucer with fortune-teller markings, chart or booklet
Fortune teller candles or actually, _any _candles-- I like most normal scents, Not smoke, but I especially love wood or aromatic resin scents—sandalwood, patchouli, copal-- and fall stuff like pumpkin, hazelnut, brown sugar, caramel, and so on.
Tiny Charcoal and/or actual aromatic resins (the afore-mentioned, dragon’s blood, frankincense, etc.) for the tiny brazier I got earlier (thanks to P5)
Small multi-media hanging with evil eye protection—antique-y looking rather than glitzy looking (I'll pin one or two so you can see what I'm talking about.)
I’d love old books or just books with old-looking covers. Anything with a cover printed in another language (particular something “scientific” like Latin, German, or Greek) – excellent. English is fine, too!
Feeling creative? I’m going to be decorating Dracula’s bathroom. I was going to suggest a monogrammed towel, but…Vlad Dracula? No, not VD! A bat motif hand towel would be nice. Any kind of clever bottle or item that looks like a vampire toiletry would be great. I’m aiming for elegant rather than cute, but I love a bit of humor here and there, too. 
Any kind of hardware (new or reclaimed, cabinet pulls, hinges, box feet etc) with bat or wolf motif – or any wild not-cutsie animal
Architectural details (reclaimed is great, and new is fine, too) especially anything with a gargoyle, mascarone, grotesque, or fierce animal
Things with Gothic window frame motifs
Lotus pods, dried
Busts to stand on columns – the larger the better up to life-sized. I understand heavy resin or plaster would be too costly to ship, but if you run across a light-weight bust from a second-hand store, please consider it. 
Older bird claw tongs (rather than sleek new stainless steel) or serving spoons that could fit a Halloween theme (I do already have skeleton hand salad tongs.) A single item is fine; it need not be part of a set.
Dials, meter needles, gauges, insulators, old switches and so on that could work for steampunk type props
Oddities for the lab (but please not actual dead things in jars- Thanks)
Creepy little crafted things in little cages or under cloches
Those soft rubbery Dollar Tree dinosaurs, the kind you can turn inside out - I already have most of what I need from DT, but I never saw those in stock.
Dollar Tree dragons, also, in matching pairs if possible. I'd like to use some as build materials.
Creepy-looking floral or fake foliage items—stuff from Halloween floral (other than glittery or metallic) I love natural stuff to put in arrangements, too--curly willow or hazelnut, or anything from a different climate, not likely to grow here in MN (seed pods, twigs, nuts, cones, live oak acorns-- love them all).
Halloween Glassware, especially highball glasses
Old-looking ornate picture frames
Prints of old anatomical drawings for lab
Animal skull replicas
Creepy-elegant pump soap dispenser (maybe with apothecary-style label?) 
Halloween themed Hors d'oeuvres picks, virtually any style
Drink stir sticks
I want to do a swamp theme outside, but it will be weather-dependent. It will happen eventually, either way. I call it voodoo light, because it's as much about sinister swamp (Mother Nature gone bad) as it is voodoo. If anything comes to mind, I'm sure I'd love it and work it in!
My overall style tends toward creepy-reserved, Gothic “bones” with a few Victorian elements. I want to make people shudder, but not turn their stomachs. The color scheme leans toward the muted—duller oranges, deep red, black---bronze rather than bright gold, antiqued silver rather than shiny
Note that when I say, “Gothic,” I’m referring to a European Medieval design style, not the heavy eyeliner/ dyed black hair/dark angel figurines stuff. Nope.

Not a fan of hard-core gore, Satanic stuff, or slasher movie merchandise
I prefer glitter-free, but if there's some awesome item that happens to be glittered, I can get a can of spray paint and deal.

Thank you so much, Reaper Unknown! I might add a few things yet as I think of them, just to give you more options to work with.

Pinterest board might give some ideas, but many of the items are much too expensive. I'm linking it more to show my general taste/style than to ask for those specific items. They toys and things are for a future year-- not so immediate now, but if you see something great for a reasonable price, delightful- I can hang onto it. 
Check Pinterest post comments; I've gotten some of the items since pinning, but I noted them. Thanks again!
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/
Edit in: If anything on my list is unclear, feel free to get a message to me asking what the heck I meant. If I need to expand on anything, lmk. I will definitely not be defensive or touchy about it. I want my reaper to have a good time, too 

Additions:
Old weathered looking shelf/shelf set/small cabinet. I intend my lab to have both Alchemy areas and traditional Frankenstein-y areas, so there's a range of styles that would fit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great list everyone going to miss not joining in on this one but can not wait to see the creations you guys make


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I wish you could have joined Saki. Maybe the next one?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I wish you could have joined Saki. Maybe the next one?


I will for sure be in the next one


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I must not have posted the list so here goes round two:
Our family decorates every available space and every room/ space is a different theme
Front yard is a classic cemetary with a mausoleum and skeletons climbing up the roof. 
Backyard is a Halloween themed carnival with various games and entertainments. Very Classic Halloween here lots of black orange purple and green
Living room is a Victorian style funeral home with heavy Haunted Mansion and Poe influences 
Kitchen is a witches den filled with spellbooks cauldrons and potion bottles I always have the wicked witch and another friend here
Garage is transformed into a Haunted Mansion themed dining hall and we have a vampire bar in the corner 
The basement is a haunted walk through with different themed "rooms"
A vampire lair,headless horseman, ️MAD science lab, Egyptian tomb and the newest creepy carnival with lots and lots of clowns. The basement is completely tricked out in black light and gets changed around every year
I have two children a 13 yr old daughter and 9 year old son and I am proud to say they are following in their moms footsteps when it comes to Halloween mania.
The only thing we don't do is gore and torture it's just not our thing.
Likes:
Disney's Haunted Mansion Ithink it's the best place on earth and wish I could live there
Nightmare Before Christmas
Poe
Ravens
Silhouettes especially of skellies
Victorian Gothic 
Skeletons
Beetlejuice would love a Handbook for the Recently Deceased
Vintage looking fortune teller signs I am crafty but not too artistic
Carnival/ sideshow signs
Oddities and Sideshow gaff
Creepy clowns
Anything that would work in a magicians area I have the skeleton magician and his assistant
Busts 
Tombstones 
Ouija items I do have a board

Dislikes or don't need
Gore 
Tortured bodies and parts
Satanic references
I work as a manager for Dollar Tree so I have a tendency to buy everything I could need there sometimes in bulk

I will love anything you send and I hope I have given some ideas to help you out.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love vintage and retro Halloween items
I love the Peanuts characters - Snoopy, Charlie Brown, Lucy, Woodstock- the whole gang - I can never have enough
I collect Strawberry Shortcake dolls and merchandise but I don't have anything Halloween themed 
I love the old Black and White movie Freaks - one if my Halloween movie favorites
I'm a huge Harry Potter fan
I like the Corpse Bride
I love Jack o Lanterns - vintage with unusual faces - I would LOVE a Peanuts Jack o Lantern - I love Schultz's sketch of the carved Jack o Lantern:







I love cutesy items
I love custom / homemade things
I love Hallmark Halloween Merry Miniatures - I have the Shirt Tales figures but I would love to collect them all. -the Scarecrow, for example 
I would love a Rosbro candy container
I love cute coin purses 
I've been wanting a little vintage style Halloween lamp with handpainted vintage Halloween pics for ages!
I love cutesy
I love Disney's Haunted Mansion

I dislike blood and gore. Nothing scary for me.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Woo hoo, excited for round II!
I will love anything I receive and am so grateful dear Reaper.... 

I have started to get away from anything gruesome or gory and lean more toward a Haunted mansion, Victorian, spooky feel to my decor. We do a front yard cemetery haunt with tombstones, skeletons, ghosts, and some jack-o- lanterns. Inside I decorate all throughout the house especially on the mantle and in the dining room and kitchen area. 
Here are my likes and dislikes...


Likes-
Skeletons and skulls
Bats
Gargoyles
Witches
Tombstones 
Ghostly figures
Candelabras
Love Nightmare Before Christmas, & Disney Haunted Mansion, especially Madame Leota & Hatbox Ghost.
Anything to do with fortune telling, tarot, voodoo, gypsy style decor. I keep wanting to set up a fortune teller table and I think I finally will do it this year so I need decor for that.
I love homemade, used is fine, thrift is fine. Love vintage look or vintage inspired (I know actual vintage can be expensive)
blow molds
beistle type wall decor, esp vintage style


Dislikes or Don't need-
I probably don't need anymore cookie cutters or cupcake holders. I got some for myself and then received more on the first reaper so I am all set there.
Not into glitter but some is ok.
No gore
No mutilated animals
No rats
No zombies or zombie babies (already have them and don't really use them but my kids love them)
Don't need any body parts
Don't really need any potions, I make my own bottles and have a lot right now.

I may have to update & edit this list but I wanted to hurry and get something on here.
Thank you again Reaper, I will be so happy with whatever you choose to send!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumpity bump bump.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I look forward to Secret reaper every year. I have made so many wonderful new friends through our shared love for Halloween and have received so many treasured gifts over the years .

I have to say I love anything Halloween that is a reminder of my childhood. Vintage Halloween is my absolute favorite. I scour thrift stores and garage sales for anything old Halloween. I grew up in the 70's and 80's so that means Plastic masks that you couldn't see or breathe in lol, Charlie Brown and the Great Pumpkin, Disney Halloween like Sleepy Hollow and of course Bugs Bunny and one of my all time favorite cartoons is the Trick or Treat with Donald Duck and his nephews. My all time favorite Halloween movie is Hocus Pocus but I also love Nightmare Before Christmas and anything Tim Burton.

I live on a farm in the middle of nowhere but still decorate our home even though many people don't really see it. I would love some sort of outdoor spotlight or led lighting as I am def lacking in that area. It gets really windy here in October so everything outside really has to be able to survive the elements. 

I am a crafter so anything handmade is always appreciated. We don't have any Halloween stores near me so I don't get to shop for all the great things I see everyone finding in their areas. There is a Headless Horseman waterglobe that is at Home goods I believe that I would literally kill for lol! Our nearest home goods is at least a 2 hour drive from here . 

I really like anything that's more traditional Halloween. Black cats, witches, ghosts, pumpkins

My brother use to have all of the old monster models that glowed in the dark when we were kids. I remember sitting in the dark just fascinated at the glowing rats on Dracula. Sadly My Dad threw them all away as we got older and oh how I wish I would run across them someday at a sale or thrift store. They were so cool!

Only dislikes I really have are the gore and blood stuff. Not a fan.

Feel kind of weird writing out a list almost like writing to Santa or something lol ! I love to be surprised so whatever my reaper has in store for me I will appreciate and be greatful.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I really appreciate all the detail everyone puts into their lists. Not only does it make it easier for their reaper but we all get to know the person a little better too. It's great to know how others are decorating, haunting, what they collect, et cetera.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Going back over these list I probably should have added more detail. Eh live, learn, die.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

DeadED said:


> Going back over these list I probably should added more detail. Eh live, learn, die.


I always edit my list after reading other peoples lists.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Me too Ghouliet. I always find a reminder in other people's lists of something I forgot to add to either my likes or dislikes. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Me too Ghouliet. I always find a reminder in other people's lists of something I forgot to add to either my likes or dislikes. I thought it was just me.


lol, yep
I think it is just because everybody here has such excellent taste


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just updated my list to add freak show oddities and anything with a Ouija board design. 

Has anyone else added to your list and if so do you want to share what you added or changed?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I updated my list as well. I'm always forgetting something!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> I just updated my list to add freak show oddities and anything with a Ouija board design.
> 
> Has anyone else added to your list and if so do you want to share what you added or changed?


I just added shelf/shelf set/small cabinet to my list. I'd like a few more places to display the jars, bottles and instruments I already have. I have mixed emotions on adding stuff like that now. I'm not trying to put the pressure on to make something time-consuming as the clock ticks-- but sometimes people have stuff on hand they aren't using, or they might encounter something adaptable at a thrift store. 
I'm not asking for one of each item, dear Reaper, just trying to give a lot of possible options for you to work with.

I'll be sending out _something_ early next week (or so I intend!) Teaser? Reap? Subtle reminder that you are being followed and watched from the shadows, my Victim? Hmmmm.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

This was way over on the bottom of the second page. I'm bumping it to keep it closer to the sign up thread. 

Has anyone else updated/edited their list?Just curious.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Good idea!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just added another gift card. Amazon has a really nice 41 inch angel that I have had my eye on. It would make a fantastic headstone.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I tried to edit the post above to add this photo but it kept saying the post was not long enough. Anyway, I have been drooling over this 41 1/2 inch beauty. I think she would make a fantastic headstone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous angel,, I love her..

this needs to be on the first page by the other thread


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

i know, but I still have a Halloween Party to buy for and the candy I pass out on Halloween so even though that angel is fantastic, I may have to pass her by.


(This should get this thread back to the first page)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Third page is not acceptable. Has anyone else edited their lists? I have been reading them and have a list of questions for several victims, one of which could possibly be mine. If I have time I will post them later today.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Third page is not acceptable. Has anyone else edited their lists? I have been reading them and have a list of questions for several victims, one of which could possibly be mine. If I have time I will post them later today.


I edited several times before I got my victim, after that I am always focused on plotting and shopping for them almost 24/7. I am also slightly hesitant to edit my list once it starts because I don't want to inadvertently make a clarification that makes my Reaper go "Oh crap, but I already bought them X, and now I don't know if she will like it." My Reaper should not be worried anyway because I am easy to please.

I usually think about doing what you suggest and asking a question about everyone's list especially when we are waiting for our victim, but so far I never have gotten around to it. I hope you do so because I would be interested in the questions and the answers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

on to the first page...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this so it will be easy to check my Victim 's list for likes and dislikes.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping because I am always going to my victim's list


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> I edited several times before I got my victim, after that I am always focused on plotting and shopping for them almost 24/7. I am also slightly hesitant to edit my list once it starts because I don't want to inadvertently make a clarification that makes my Reaper go "Oh crap, but I already bought them X, and now I don't know if she will like it." My Reaper should not be worried anyway because I am easy to please.
> 
> I usually think about doing what you suggest and asking a question about everyone's list especially when we are waiting for our victim, but so far I never have gotten around to it. I hope you do so because I would be interested in the questions and the answers.



Good points Candy Creature. I never add something to the dislike section but I do add to the likes. That way my reaper has no worries if they have already made or picked something up. I do like seeing what everyone has added but it is hard to read through all the lists and catch what that might be so I thought it would be fun if they just told us in a new post. And if they post it keeps the thread on the first page where if they edit and don't post it doesn't.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Rain and On coming Hurricane is really cutting into my time to devote to my victim  I hope all goes well so I can give my victum what they deserve.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck DeadED. I hope Joaquin heads out to sea.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

DeadED said:


> Rain and On coming Hurricane is really cutting into my time to devote to my victim  I hope all goes well so I can give my victum what they deserve.


Hope all is well DeadEd. Dang hurricane's interrupting plans! Stay safe!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.

oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?

Candy Creature, Miss Hallow's Eve - do you like Victorian oddities?

Kmeyer13 - do you like full size or miniature ornaments?

AZHalloweenScare, Kerimonster - do you like Creepy jack O' Lanterns?

kab, Spanishtulip, thehalloweenchick - do you like owls?

sneakykid, Ghouliet, mb24 - do you like scarecrows?

Halloweena, Scaredy Kat - do you like feather wreaths?

Regions Beyond - do you like hand made primitive folk art dolls?

nhh - do you like potion bottles

lisa48317 - do you like gargoyles?

A little bit scary - do you like witches?

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - do you like Day of the Dead?

amyml, Pretty Little Nightmare - do you like Big Foot

hostess with the mostess, Spooky McWho - do you like werewolves?

joshnpowell - do you like Jason & Freddy?

jblsb2 - do you like paintings?

Printersdevil - do you like jewelry?

HoflyLoster, Greenwick, purpleferrets - do you like masks?

The Red Hallows - do you like Dracula?

Windborn - do you like creepy carnival?

beautifulnightmare - do you like masquerade?

MummyOf5, bethene- do you like Ouija boards?

Thank you in advance to everyone who chooses to answer, especially my victim! Muaaahahahahhahhahahaa!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

X-Pired you are one devious reaper! To answer your question I do like werewolves, I have one locked up in my basement!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

HAHAHA! You're so very clever, X-pired! Now I'm thinking of Westley and Vezzini, and their battle of wits. Since I was mentioned first, I'm probably not your victim, because putting me first would be kind of obvious then...unless you assumed I would assume that, in which case... 

For my part, I do love vintage Halloween, though what I have is all reproductions or recent pieces done in an older style. I particularly love smallish sculptures in retro style.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I do like masquerade. Very sneaky way to ask your vic a question. I like it. Lol. Wonder which of us is your victim. Hmmm


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?
> 
> ...


How clever Love this


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> Regions Beyond - do you like hand made primitive folk art dolls?
> 
> Thank you in advance to everyone who chooses to answer, especially my victim! Muaaahahahahhahhahahaa!


Very well played, x-pired! And yes, I absolutely do, how considerate of you to ask


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Very sneaky and such a good idea X-Pired!!! I do like werewolves! haha


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

But it's so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you. Are you the sort of man who would put his victim first, middle, or last?

It has worked -- you've given everything away -- I know who your victim is.

lol jk I would never be as overly confident at Vizzini (we all know how well that worked out for him)

I do love vintage Halloween, but I have never really set out to collect it, I don't have a great place to display that kind of thing. I also like owls and would be thrilled with a realistic one to use as a familiar for my witch this year.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spooky McWho said:


> X-Pired you are one devious reaper! To answer your question I do like werewolves, I have one locked up in my basement!


We really have to talk Spooky McWho!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

oojen,

 Hmmm, Muuuahhaaahhhhaaahhhhaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> Candy Creature, Miss Hallow's Eve - do you like Victorian oddities?
> 
> Thank you in advance to everyone who chooses to answer, especially my victim! Muaaahahahahhahhahahaa!


X-Pired, 
I like most everything. I put oddities on my do not currently need but will probably want someday list because I don't have any currently so thought one oddity alone might be hard to display, but hey, it only takes three of something to make a collection. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's oddities that they have bought, received, or made. I do like Victorian things for Halloween, so Victorian oddities would seem to be the best kind of oddities.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

X-Pired, I suppose I've never thought about. I guess I do like bigfoot.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

X- Pired, I like jewelry, but it doesn't like me! Severe metal allergies. I am even having a reaction to the metal knee replacement.
lol


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?
> 
> ...


Somehow I missed this! I would love any wreath except mesh. Doesn't go with my decor.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> X- Pired, I like jewelry, but it doesn't like me! Severe metal allergies. I am even having a reaction to the metal knee replacement.
> lol


I'm sorry to hear that about your knee replacement printersdevil.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?
> 
> ...


Yes, X-Pired, I like ouija boards.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

X-pired this list must have taken you a while to put together. In answer to your question " Do you like Scarecrows" , the answer is no. I do the same thing every year, a cemetery. Scarecrows just do not fit into an eerie cemetery, Besides, I live in Arizona and the homeowners association would consider straw or dried corn stalks a fire hazard.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry X-pired, this is the first I have seen of this. I have been way too busy! Anyway, yes I love paintings of all kinds!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - I missed this too... x-pired, yes I do like potion bottles.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?
> 
> ...


Very _sneaky _indeed, if I do say so. 
And, no, I'm not overly fond of scarecrows. Unless it's like the kind from one of the Disney parks!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so here is a list of questions, one of which may be for my victim.
> 
> oojen, DeadEd, kloey74, Spanishtulip, Dee14399 - do you like vintage halloween from the 20's to 40's?
> 
> ...


Yes! but that is sneaky way of doing that . But i HAD to answer it that just seemed like alot of work.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It really wasn't all that much work. Besides, I go above and beyond the call for my victims! Thank you to everyone that has answered!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Candy Creature said:


> X-Pired,
> I like most everything. I put oddities on my do not currently need but will probably want someday list because I don't have any currently so thought one oddity alone might be hard to display, but hey, it only takes three of something to make a collection. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's oddities that they have bought, received, or made. I do like Victorian things for Halloween, so Victorian oddities would seem to be the best kind of oddities.



I simply do a cemetery every year so I must admit to ignorance. What do you mean by Victorian oddites? Or for that matter Funeral oddities?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry I missed this also, but to answer your question, vintage Halloween is not really my thing.
But if my reaper did get me something vintage I would still cherish it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> I simply do a cemetery every year so I must admit to ignorance. What do you mean by Victorian oddites? Or for that matter Funeral oddities?


Ghouliet,
I must admit that I am not to sure of the distinction between Victorian oddities and any other kind of oddities, but X-Pired asked if I liked Victorian oddities so that is upon what I based my answer. I think it was popular in Victorian times to collect things, especially odd & unusual things. Also, there are things from the Victorian era such as medical tools that look odd and barbaric now to us. So I guess you could take in either way. I haven't heard a Funeral oddities but I remember someone had funerary objects on their list.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I simply do a cemetery every year so I must admit to ignorance. What do you mean by Victorian oddites? Or for that matter Funeral oddities?


In the Victorian era there was a huge fascination with medical oddities. And they were often displayed in the coolest Victorian jars, bottles, etcetera from that period. So I was referring to a combination of the two, i.e. an oddity that would have been popular during the Victorian period and in containers or displays from that time also.

In the 1800s it was popular to keep hair, nails, etcetera of deceased loved ones and wear them inside jewelry such as rings and lockets. Photos of the dead were also quite popular. Believe it or not but there is a huge collectors market for pictures of the deceased, especially children. I think funeral oddities are along this line.

If I'm mistaken on this someone please let me know.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm way late with this, but yes i do like masks, x-pired! And your cleverness is to be admired!

Almost have all the severed parts labelled , and the monsters properly muzzled! I think i need a few more spells and charms to ensure safe passage, though!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Earlier today my husband mentioned the reaper box coming for us and I was mystified. I got so caught up in filling my victim's box that I forgot I get one too!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry for the super late reply X-Pired! I've been so busy the past few weeks I haven't been able to keep up with the forum.  

Creepy jack O' Lanterns sound great to me!


----------

